# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  caballos de exibicion

## lunafreia18

buenas buenas veran mi padre y to tenemos una granjita y pues tenemos un pura sangre adquirido no hace mucho que ya nos dio una cria y demas estamos pensando llevarlo a concursos y eso (al padre no al hijo) pero no se como hacer trenzas  :Frown:  y creo que casi todos los caballos de exibicion que he visto llevan trenzas son diferentes las que se le hacen a los caballos de las de las personas??? si es asi pues youtube con eso supongo?

----------

